# Is Onpoint Vizslas in Ontario still in business?



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

Our wonderful dogs came from Onpoint. Their website was taken down and replaced by a single page.

Thanks


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I actually phoned today and got the answering machine. Their web site says “site under construction”. I’m hoping for a call back as I am looking for a new dog after several years. My previous V was an Onpoint dog.


----------



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi there. I am also in Ontario and asked my breeder about Onpoint - she has not heard anything about them for a while, so I'm not sure what the status is. If you are looking for an Ontario breeder, please let me know if I can help in anyway. I've had a V from Ferngold Vizslas and my current pup is from Lienroc Vizslas (sire is a Ferngold).


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

So I just returned yesterday from Onpoint and met John to pick up my new English Pointer. He is retiring after 35 years, and a fellow will be taking over but not in the same location. He said he will get the info up on a new website soon. Still going to be called Onpoint. I didn’t get another Vizsla but boy is my new pup a good guy. Very similar to my V in appearance and personality except for the colour.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

ajcoholic said:


> So I just returned yesterday from Onpoint and met John to pick up my new English Pointer. He is retiring after 35 years, and a fellow will be taking over but not in the same location. He said he will get the info up on a new website soon. Still going to be called Onpoint. I didn’t get another Vizsla but boy is my new pup a good guy. Very similar to my V in appearance and personality except for the colour.


Boss Kennels has some every nice English pointers, I've had my eye on for the last year. Shine was just to young for a second puppy, and I have 5- 6 dogs at my house on any given day. It was 8 dogs a week ago (only 2 are mine), so I'm improving.
It's probably been around 35 years, since I had an English pointer in the house that was mine.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

ajcoholic said:


> ... English Pointer ... Very similar to my V in appearance and personality except for the colour.



I had to check them out on the AKC website. They are VERY similar, with the Pointer not being so velcro/needy. How can that not be a good thing?


----------



## somewhereplace (Aug 20, 2018)

I believe they still are around. I found this posted 21 days ago: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-dogs-puppies/hamilton/vizsla-puppies/1469000500?undefined


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

After being home with Chunky for 4 days now... he is very much like a V... just finding his place here in his new home. 

I spoke to John Reid in person picking up CHunky last weekend... he’s retiring as of December 16th. The new owner is in the process of taking things over.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> I had to check them out on the AKC website. They are VERY similar, with the Pointer not being so velcro/needy. How can that not be a good thing?


He’s still very much liking to be around me and the family. Mainly myself, as I take him to work every day and for a good 45 to 60 minute run after work.

But yes, he’s somewhat not as needy so far. As I sit on the bed writing this, he’s sleeping over on the floor. My V would be right beside me, lol.


----------



## Onpoint Vizsla (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Onpoint is still very much around. We are not doing horseback trials at the moment, but we are doing lot's of NSTRA trials, we have a dog we are going to be showing this year and intend to get some hunt test titles with him as well. I have worked with John for many years and I have taken over all his breeding dogs. We are located in Ancaster, On . ajcoholic it was great meeting you at John's and happy to see Chunky is doing well. *texasred *
is right Sergio Velez (Boss kennels) is a great pointer breeder and he has some nice stuff. Very different then Vizsla's, but his dogs are big running and tearing it up on the trial circuit. I've had one of his dogs and he was well built powerful dog with lots of go, but a good shut off switch and settled nice when not in the field. Hope to chat more in the future, the website is back up and running. onpointvizslas.com


----------

